# JMF ohne Installation



## akimoon (10. Sep 2010)

Hi,

ich wollte nur mal kurz fragen, ob es eine Möglichkeit gibt, die Klassen des Java Media Frameworks zu benutzen ohne es  zu installieren? Hintergrund ist, dass ich einen Player gebaut habe, der auf dem JMF aufbaut, aber jetzt erfahren habe, dass es nicht möglich ist, etwas auf dem Zielrechner zu installieren


----------



## Kr0e (10. Sep 2010)

Generell möglich auf jeden Fall. Aber auch schwerer. Du musst die *.dll Dateien (Unter Windows z.b.) aus dem Installationordner bei dir kopieren und in deinen Classpath einbinden. Kongret bedeutet das, dass du in die Compileroptions 
"java.library.path="pfad zu den dlls" reinschreiben musst. Bei Netbeans wird dann ein manifest erststellt beim "JARiifieren". Bei Eclipse ist noch weitere Handarbeit gefragt!


----------



## Blakh (10. Sep 2010)

Ich binde die jmf.jar als Library ein (crossplatform version).... Bei mir läufts mit meinem Applet. Keine Installation etc. vonnöten.


----------



## Kr0e (14. Sep 2010)

Crossplatform bedeutet, dass es keine DLL gibt ?! Das kann aber keine große Freude sein, damit dann ein Video\Musik-Formate abzuspielen.


----------



## Blakh (15. Sep 2010)

keine dll .... und ich brauch eher das rtp-kram von jmf... es untersützt natürlich weniger formate.


----------

